# My 180 Malawi Tank



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Hears some photo's of my aquarium. I'm using a Sony Cyber-shot 8.1 mega pixels, lens says 3,5-4,4/6,3-63 I expect that is focal length. Hope you enjoy. One of the photos shows a venustus belly up, he's actually scratching his side against the sand. Not great for pics, may upgrade but one thing at a time.

Cheers.

180 gal Malawi Tank pictures by juststayinthecave - Photobucket


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

nice fish!!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

That's an awesome tank man..:bigsmile:


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks good! Very nice Albino Taiwan Reef!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Iceblue, what are your water changes like every week? i wish i had a tank your size!!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

shelltoes said:


> Looks good! Very nice Albino Taiwan Reef!


Just stripped the female had 31 fry. Great day


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

bingerz said:


> Iceblue, what are your water changes like every week? i wish i had a tank your size!!


I do 50% waterchanges weekly. I use a AC110, Eheim 2262 bought from zenin, or is it Ninez, my memeory is not what it once was, and FX5 for filtration. the tank I bought off Gimlid. Thanks for the encouragement.

I also have a 150 for Mbuma and a 50 where I have a Cobue species tank.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a 180 tall love my tank got a bunch of Tanganyika in it my filters are 2 fx5 1xp4 i am using purigen i m filters and i think is good i am nervous though to recharge it with soaking it in bleach for 4 hours then soaking i in water with prime for a couple days . and i do 50% once a week for water changes .


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

big_bubba_B said:


> i have a 180 tall love my tank got a bunch of Tanganyika in it my filters are 2 fx5 1xp4 i am using purigen i m filters and i think is good i am nervous though to recharge it with soaking it in bleach for 4 hours then soaking i in water with prime for a couple days . and i do 50% once a week for water changes .


Hi Big Bubba
My 150 is a tall tank, kind of wasted space for Mbuma's. Do the Tanganyikins like a high tank?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

depends what tanganyikans. Larger Fontosa type cichlids love deep swimming space but your footprint will really determine how many you could keep.

Many others are rock dwellers eg Julidochromis, Leleupi and dont really need the depth


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sweet, looks good, my kind of tank!


----------

